# Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??



## Volker2809 (10. März 2006)

Hallo Boardies, 

hab mir vorgestern spontan ein Aluminium-Faltboot in ebay geschossen und hab eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Bootsangeln! #d :q  Ob das jetzt das richtige Boot fürs Angeln an größeren Seen (Fränkische Seenplatte) ist? Ich habe keine Anhängerkupplung und deshalb suchte ich ein Faltboot um es auf dem Dachträger zu transportieren. Das Boot wiegt nur 25 Kilo und kann angeblich mit einem Motor bis 3 PS betrieben werden. 

Hab ich einen totalen Fehlkauf gemacht? |kopfkrat 
Vermutlich wird es sehr windanfällig sein aufgrund des niedrigen Gewichts. Stimmts?! Aber soll auch nicht für die Ostsee sein, sondern nur zum Schleppen und twistern auf dem See. 

Jetzt weiß ich auch nicht welcher Elektromotor für so ein Boot sinnvoll ist? Wie stark sollte er Eurer Meinung nach sein? Verbrennungsmotoren sind auf den Seen hier verboten. 

Wie sieht es mit der Zulassung aus? Darf ich grundsätzlich einfach mit dem Boot in einen See oder Fluss, bzw. muss ich mir für jedes Gewässer erst mal eine Genehmigung holen? 

Ihr merkt, ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung von Booten. Also bitte ich Euch um Rat! Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!!

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker




Hab mal ein Bild von dem Böötchen:

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/2305/df1b3mq.jpg

http://img52.*ih.us/img52/8028/cb1b6ox.jpg


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

schickes Ding ! #6
leider nicht so viel Infos für dich ....
für größere Gewässer und ein paar Wellen sieht es irgendwie nicht so geeignet aus - Ostsee wohl auch nicht .... |kopfkrat
was die Genehmigung zum Bootsangeln so angeht, so mußt du das für dein Gewässer erfragen.
Sicherlich darfst du das Boot überall reinlassen und rumfahren, aber Bootsangeln ist damit nicht gleich auch automatisch mit erlaubt.
Anmelden mußt du es bei der max. Motorleistunf nicht.
Elektromotoren weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke bei dem geringen Gewicht brauch es kein sehr großer sein - bei der Batterie dafür kommts drauf an wie viel du damit fahren möchtest ....
was die Windanfälligkeit angeht - entweder Anker schmeißen oder nen Driftsack einpacken der die ggf. zu schnelle Drift verzögert ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Moin!

Ist doch klasse fürs Binnenfische! Meinen Glückwunsch!

Jetzt noch so etwas dran(oder in der Art):

http://www.weserangelshop.de/shop.php?artnr=9925540&s_cat=004000000000000&search=&parent=38

und gut ist! :q

Also Batterie kannst du die von Zebco nehmen wenn Du aber zum Beispiel einen Bundeswehrfahrzeug Handel in der Nähe hast würde ich da mal hinfahren und mir ne 12V 100Amp Gelbatterie dort holen. 
Ist relativ günstig(60-100€) und sehr langlebig!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Frage von einem Uninformierten (kenne das Boot eben nicht):

Ist das Boot so komplett und auch richtig aufgebaut? #c


----------



## Volker2809 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*



> Ist das Boot so komplett und auch richtig aufgebaut? #c


 
Laut dem Verkäufer ist nichts weiteres dabei. 
Ob es richtig aufgebaut ist?? |kopfkrat Wie darf ich Deine Frage deuten? Fehlt Deiner Meinung nach bei dem Boot was?


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Am Bug scheint es mir offen zu sein und die Auftriebskörper kennen ich sonst bei ANDEREN Booten innen (aber vielleicht sind es ja gar keine Auftriebskörper bei dir bzw es gehört sich sicherlich so).
Aber beunruhige dich bitte nicht, ich weiß es eben nicht und fragte aus Interesse #h


----------



## heinzrch (10. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Hallo Volker,
Das Boot ist wohl ähnlich dem legendären Bananaboat, als Ententeichboot sicher nicht schlecht, wie es sich bei etwas rauherer "See" verhält, bleibt abzuwarten, als Schleppboot sicher nicht unbedingt mit dem Flachboden erste Wahl, aber zur Not geht es sicherlich.
Denke der größte Vorteil ist die absolute Unabhängigkeit von Slippanlagen und Zweitpersonen. Das ideale Boot zum stationären Fischen, an vom  Ufer schwer oder gar nicht erreichbaren Stellen.
Als Aluboot sicherlich auch nahezu unkaputtbar, wobei sich andererseits jedes Geräusch wie mit einem Megafon aufs Wasser überträgt (Scheuchwirkung). 
Probiers einfach aus....
Als Motor langt der allerkleinste den du kriegen kannst (Minnkota 28 oder 30),
ich würde es ohne Motor fahren.
Zulassung für die Seenplatte bekommst du für 20€ (gültig 4 Wochen) beim Wasser und Schifffahrtsamt Weißenburg, wobei du die 4 Wochen auf zweimal aufteilen kannst, brauchst du aber nur mit E-Motor, sonst brauchst du gar nix !


----------



## Volker2809 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

@all: Danke schon mal für Eure vielen Tips und Hinweise! Werd mich jetzt mal nach einem gebrauchten Minn Kota 28 oder 30 umsehen. Hab das Boot bis jetzt auch nur auf dem Foto gesehen. Abholung erfolgt erst nächste Woche. 

Noch eine Frage: Muß ich das Böötchen irgendwo versicherungsmäßig anmelden?


----------



## Klaus S. (11. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Wenn der Motor unter 3 PS bleibt dann brauchst du es nicht anmelden (das meinst du bestimmt).

Versichern mußt du das Boot NICHT.

Siehe auch:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=72098


----------



## duck_68 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Wenn Du auf einer Bundeswasserstraße (RMD-Kanal) fährst, muss das Boot meines Wissens nach zumindes registriert sein, und eine Nummer haben.

Um sicher zu gehen, würde ich auf jeden Fall mal beim WASA in Nürnberg nachfragen, oder Du gugst hier

Viele Grüße
Martin#h


----------



## JamesFish007 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Also ich glaube dieses boot ist äußerst Windanfällig
Außerdem sieht es aus als wenn es gleich........
Aber erkundige dich mal nach den Rechten und Pflichten 
Bis bald JamesFish007|wavey:


----------



## basswalt (11. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

hey käpitän,
möglich dass es vorne zu sein muss . so wie auf der anderen seite. sonst schwappt doch da wasser rein. bevor ich einen emotor mit akku und ladegerät anschaffen würde, erst mal paddeln oder rudern. ein paddel brauchst du so oder so im boot. auf einem kanal oder ruhigem gewässer geht das sicher ganz gut. nicht vergessen sicherheitsmaterial brauchst du auch auf einem kleinen boot. du wirst sehen nach dem ersten mal auf dem wasser, boot angeln macht grossen spass. viel freude mit dem boot


----------



## Schütti (11. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Hallo Volker2809,

schau dir mal hier das vorletzte Bild an: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62528

Das sind Stokker und Waldi mit ihrem Faltboot und E-Motor vor Staberhuk (Fehmarn).

Ich denke der Gute wird noch was zu diesem Trööt schreiben wenn er ihn liest.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Volker2809 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Danke nochmals an Euch für die vielen Tips und Meinungen#6 . Werde dann mal ein paar Fotos von der "Jungfernfahrt" machen und hier einstellen. Dauert aber noch mindestens 2 Wochen bis ich das Böötchen hier hab. 


Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind Stokker und Waldi mit ihrem Faltboot und E-Motor vor Staberhuk (Fehmarn).


 
Sieht ja sehr vertrauenserweckend aus das Teil :q :q :q 
Und ich miete mir immer ein Boot da mir mein 4,20m Döring zu klein vorkommt für die Ostsee |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

also ... nun ne ganz alte Kiste das Teil hier .... |supergri
aber wie zufrieden bist du mit de Teil ???? 
ichwürd auch gern so eines haben .... läßt sich bestimmt gut mich Stechpaddel als Kanu verwenden also auch mal zum schleppen mit Doppelruder oder auch kleinem Motor ...


----------



## Charly_Brown (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Zwei Sachen:

1. Wie kommt ihr auf die 3 PS??? Hab ich das war verpennt? Führerscheinfrei ist doch bis 4,9PS oder nicht?


2. Blei-Gel Akkus gibts oft für nen Fünfer in die Kaffeekasse bei Alarmanlagenfirmen. Diese müssen die Notversorgung aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen regelmäßig tauschen, und so kommen teilw. Akkus in Top Zustand in die Entsorgung. Ich besorgen mir dort 2-3 Akkus, teste die und bring die schlechtem zur Schadtsoffsammlung.


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*



Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Zwei Sachen:
> 
> 1. Wie kommt ihr auf die 3 PS??? Hab ich das war verpennt? Führerscheinfrei ist doch bis 4,9PS oder nicht?
> 
> ...


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Charly_Brown schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zwei Sachen:
> ...


----------



## Stokker (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Und um  auf der Fränkischen Seenplatte  mit E Motor zu fahren, 
ist eine TÜV Zulassung notwendig. Zumindest wurde mir das vor 3- 4 Jahren dort mitgeteilt.

@Schütti
Stimmt, das waren Waldi und ich. Heute würde ich mich mit meinem Faltboot nicht mehr dorthin trauen. Das war schon ziemlich leichtsinnig, hinter dir herzudümpeln....Aber der Ententeich hat uns damals wohl eingelullt und unvorsichtig gemacht.
Heute haben wir einen grünen Schlauch von 3,60 m mit 4,5 PS und fühlen uns damit auch bei BF 4 Sauwohl.

Dieses Aluboot ist aber mit Sicherheit für kleinere Binnenseen gut geeignet obwohl es mir vorne so unvollständig vorkommt...
Auf den Brombachseen war ich lieber mit dem Ruder in der Hand unterwegs. Das macht dort mehr Spass als mit Motor. So kann man prima der Scharkante folgen...


----------



## Stokker (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alu Faltboot - Zulassung - Motor??*

Damit fährt es sich schon viiiiiel besser...


----------



## raubangler (28. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> ....
> *!!@all, - Korrigiert mich, wenn ich das jetzt verkehrt wiedergebe!!*
> 
> Auf Bundeswasserstraßen unterliegen ALLE motorisierten Wasserfahrzeuge der Registrierungspflicht und auf den sonstigen Wasserflächen ab etwa 2kw Motorleistung.



Auch die Seeschiffahrtsstrassen sind Bundeswasserstrassen.
Und hier gibt es überhaupt keine Kennzeichnungspflicht, egal wie gross das Boot ist.


----------

